# General > Recipes >  Slow Cooker meal ideas.

## katrina

I am thinking of purchasing a Slow Cooker and would like a few ideas of what i could make in it.

Nothing fancy as i have a very fussy eater, not my 3 year old, just my hubby :Grin:

----------


## golach

I have never regretted buying my slow cooker/crockpot try here for some advice.

http://busycooks.about.com/od/slowco...rockpot101.htm

----------


## changilass

I don't like mine.  

Was desperate for one and made hungarian goulash in it, the meat tasted funny, so tried a few other things too, I just didn't like how things smelled and tasted when they came out of it.  

Ended up going back to a casserole dish in the oven.

Next purchase is gonna be one of yon haolgen oven thinggies, hope I have more success with that.

----------


## Hoida

Love my slow cooker and use it a lot. I cook chicken in it after browning it, also mince, rice pudding just about anything. I find if I am adding vegetables you really need to cut then a bit smaller. Also do my roasts in it. Best buy ever. ::

----------


## Dadie

I do anything in mine!
But a good lazy dinner (only uses the slowcooker no other pans) is a hotpot..with meat and veg in stock with thinly sliced tatties on the top!

----------


## grandmabear

I love my slow cooker, when you work its so nice to come home to your meal thats been cooking away for you while you are out. soups, stews  all nice and tender.
Jan

----------


## grandmabear

Can anyone give me a traditional recipe for christmas time please? My paternal Grandfather was born in Wick and I would like to include a Scottish recipe this year for the family. Thanks
Jan
sorry shouldve been a new post but somehow I managed to add it to this one

----------


## Buttercup

> Next purchase is gonna be one of yon haolgen oven thinggies, hope I have more success with that.


*Wouldn't recommend them Changi. Maybe others have had more luck but I find that things cook very unevenly. Tried a chicken in it but found it overdone on top before underneath was cooked. All I use mine for now is heating pies or cooking burgers. An expensive mistake on my part.*

----------


## changilass

Cheers Buttercup, will save my money for something else.

----------


## orkneycadian

> would like a few ideas of what i could make in it.


You'll be able to make grand stews using very cheap cuts of beef/lamp, etc.  No need to go cutting up chunks of best steak to make stew with - Bung in the cheapest cuts you can find, and let them stew down all day for a delicious dinner at night.

Even the local co-op here in Kirkwall sells of cheap cuts of boiling beef, plate boil etc for not a lot of £/lb and these do just dandy when slow cooked all day.

Same goes for things like curries.  Slow cook some cheap cuts of lamb or rabbit all day in a curry sauce for one of the most yumilicous curries you can make!

----------


## kitty

I like stewed sausages done in the slow cooker.  Just brown the sausages and then i cut them up but thats up to you... add some diced onion and oxo stock and thats it and maybe thicken with some gravy granules  :Smile:

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

Gammon joint!!!.....You cant cook it any better than in a slow cooker.......If you cook it and then leave it to cool  in the juices (turning every now and again), you can slice it thin and it is great for picking at parties or putting on a sarnie!.....Or eat it hot with a cheese sauce - mmmmm!!

----------


## Torvaig

I love my slow cooker too... mostly because I have a terrible memory and the dinner is safer in one!

----------


## chaz

> You'll be able to make grand stews using very cheap cuts of beef/lamp, etc. No need to go cutting up chunks of best steak to make stew with - Bung in the cheapest cuts you can find, and let them stew down all day for a delicious dinner at night.
> 
> Even the local co-op here in Kirkwall sells of cheap cuts of boiling beef, plate boil etc for not a lot of £/lb and these do just dandy when slow cooked all day.
> 
> Same goes for things like curries. Slow cook some cheap cuts of lamb or rabbit all day in a curry sauce for one of the most yumilicous curries you can make!


It is brilliant for cheap cuts and turns them into great meals with no hassle and very little effort  :Smile:

----------

